# Kryonet



## August (10. Okt 2021)

Liebe Leute,
Ich habe mir ein kleines Programm mit Kryonet geschrieben, wo man Datei schicken kann. Nun zu meiner Frage momentan funktioniert es nur im lokalen Netzwerk und ich möchte gerne das es auch übers Internet geht. Was muss man da genau einstellen damit das funktioniert?
Liebe Grüße August.


----------



## kneitzel (10. Okt 2021)

Du musst dann das Netzwerk so konfigurieren, dass der Server aus dem Internet erreichbar ist.

Dabei solltest Du aber beachten, dass dies auch kritisch für die Sicherheit sein kann, denn dann ist der Server für jeden aus dem Netz erreichbar.


----------



## August (10. Okt 2021)

kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Du musst dann das Netzwerk so konfigurieren, dass der Server aus dem Internet erreichbar ist.


Könntest du mir dazu ein gute Tutorial empfehlen?


kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Dabei solltest Du aber beachten, dass dies auch kritisch für die Sicherheit sein kann, denn dann ist der Server für jeden aus dem Netz erreichbar.


Das wäre natürlich schlecht, aber ich benütze das Programm nur mit meinen Freunden.


----------



## thecain (10. Okt 2021)

August hat gesagt.:


> Das wäre natürlich schlecht, aber ich benütze das Programm nur mit meinen Freunden.


Internet ist Internet


----------

